# If you hate the Chelsea tractor types, you'll like this.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nissan 4x4 ad Sort of..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*http://www.theryleys.com/the-ryleys-home*

If you ever pass Rhe Ryleys School in Alderley edge at School drop off pick up times, it is quite comical. Looks very much keeping up appearances.

I would bet 9 out of 10 cars are Chelsea Tractors. It looks like a rally of some kind. With lots of really tacky bling Range rovers. All white with Gold or Black rims. I am sure there must be some rappers kids going there along side the footballers offsprings.

I passed the other week and one of the parents might be making a point or the Husband/Wife has nicked the Chelsea tractor. There was Child being ferried in a Smart Car.

TM

PS: I am not anti 4x4 or Smart by the way.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trev

Know what you mean I used to stay with a friend litterally next door - fortunately we had our own parking.  

Geoff


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: http://www.theryleys.com/the-ryleys-home*



teemyob said:


> If you ever pass Rhe Ryleys School in Alderley edge .


Best avoided at chucking out time as the standard of driving from the tip-toeing Jimmy Choo Shoe wearing bimbettes is generally appalling. The women are as bad :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonder about the education that the school provides if their blurb is anything to go by.

"_We're open as usual, but please do take care in the *trecherous* conditions._"

Not only is *treacherous* spelt incorrectly it is used incorrectly.

Note to Nuke: I am not being pedantic about a poster on MHF :!: :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> I wonder about the education that the school provides if their blurb is anything to go by.
> 
> "_We're open as usual, but please do take care in the *trecherous* conditions._"
> 
> ...


No, but you are still being pedantic.......chill out. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

greygit said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder about the education that the school provides if their blurb is anything to go by.
> ...


Greygit

I think you missed 'Pippin's point; he was not being pedantic about an MHF Member (which has been criticised in the past). He was being pedantic about a school, a centre of learning, advertising its own inability to spell and use correct English - surely something one should expect, especially from a school like Ryley's charging the fees that it does.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > pippin said:
> ...


I don't think you can be pedantic about a person or an instituition can you? 

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A real person wrote it.

Not the institution.

As a result perhaps every parent and child of that school now spells it as trecherous (sic).


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Shouldn't there be a comma after "As a result"? :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Glandwr, I believe you can be pedantic about anything.  

Or am I just being pedantic? :?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Solicitors do not use commas.

I am not a solicitor.

Sod comma's!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

pippin said:


> A real person wrote it.
> 
> Not the institution.
> 
> As a result perhaps every parent and child of that school now spells it as trecherous (sic).


You are absolutely correct as usual Pippin. It was the post suggesting that you were being pedantic about the person or instituitin, rather than the ouput of the same I was trying to make a rather weak joke of

I apologise and retire 

Dick


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> especially from a school like *Ryley's* *charging the fees that it does.
> 
> Geoff


It's not my school.... :?

*our surname - albeit Riley  :lol: - but I do know of the school


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

1302 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > especially from a school like *Ryley's* *charging the fees that it does.
> ...


Good thing I spelt the school name correctly or offence could have been taken :roll: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_I apologise and retire _

Dick - that'll be the day !


----------

